# 36571 or 36561



## codedog (Oct 14, 2009)

Which code would you choose -? 36561 or 36571

DIAGNOSIS : PANCREATIC  CANCER 
OPERATION :LEFT CEPHALIC VEIN PORTH A -CATH PLACEMENT 

  PROCEDURE - The patient was taken to operating room where anesthesia was adminstered. The area was prepped and draped in normal sterlie fashion. Approximately 5cc of 1% lidocaine was used to anesthetize the area of interest. 3 cm incision was made in delpopectoral groove.. This was taken down  with electrocautery to the deltopectoral fascia. This was incised. The cephalic vein was identified and dissected out. Proximal and distal control was obtained and the vein was tied off proximally. A blade was used to incise the vein and the catheter was placed to 18 cm in length without difficulty. . Postion was checked with the cath check device. -
 i say its 36571 -doctor office says 36561

who is right ?


----------



## bethh05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with 36571, peripherally inserted caths are the Cephalic, Basilic, or Brachial veins. Centrally inserted are the jugular, subclavian, or femoral veins.


----------



## codedog (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks


----------

